# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Peter Holten Muhlmann

## Airicist

Founder and CEO of Trustpilot, Inc.

facebook.com/peter.muhlmann

linkedin.com/in/peter-holten-muhlmann-9825992

----------


## Airicist

Peter Mühlmann, Trustpilot - NOAH18 Berlin

Jun 12, 2018




> B2B & Software - Company Presentation by Peter Mühlmann, Founder & CEO of Trustpilot at the Axel Springer NOAH  Conference 2018 in Berlin, Tempodrom 6-7 June 2018.

----------

